# Borden question



## MightyMouse (12 Aug 2006)

I'm headed to Borden in October for MP QL3 and was curious about what the rooms are like.  2 or 4 or more to a room? Is internet and phones available in rooms? Does anyone have any pictures of their room set up for inspection?

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Aug 2006)

Yes.

If they are Running things the way they were when i was up here this summer, one of the RegF MP QL3 Crse's was in the mod beside ours in T-139.    There are usually between 6-10 Rooms per mod. no A/C (though you wont need to worry about that now!)  

each room sleeps 2, with a Double closet for each of you that can be locked and a open coat bar and shelve space. also a desk, alarm clock, fan, and chair for each as well....  there is a shared washroom for each two Room Floor with a shower, Toilet room, and sinks. 

on the main level of the Mod you have a Room with a Bathtub, a Laundry Room, and a Common Room with a couple couches and a TV. there are also several closets which can be locked to store personal Kit. 

Internet and Phones can be installed into your room, but you have to put in memos for it and its all done by Bell Sympatico I believe....  Depending on the course and such they may have more or less hoops to jump though...

case in point. on my MSE OP QL5 to get an A/C unit put in my window i had to fill out and submit a form to Accommodations. the RMS CLK QL3 across the hall had to put in a bunch of memos and such and state why they needed one, etc.... 

so depending on what you want to get put into your room, you make just have to wait until your there to find out how your particular school and course wants things done.

Best of Luck on your course!


----------

